# Imogen, 23+5 Weeks



## midori1999

I had my gorgeous twin girls on Friday. Sadly, Megan wasn't strong enough to stay with us, but Imogen, her sister is currently in NICU. Imogen was 574g, about 1lb 4 oz. 

She is tiny and needing a lot of help so far, but nothing they wouldn't expect as far as I know. She's on TPN, lipids and a small amount of insulin, which went down yesterday as her sugars had improved. She also has a PDA, which they are treating with drugs and will hopefully close so she can get more settled on the ventilator. She did great on the ventilator initially, going down to 21% oxygen and only 20 BPM, but it's fluctuated since then. 

We are trying hard not to worry too much, but it's not easy, especially as we lost her beautiful sister so soon. Imogen seems strong though and is still just as wriggly as she was in my tummy! I'll try and add some photos later, but am still in hospital and not sure if I can from my iPhone.


----------



## SugarKisses

So sorry for your loss of your little girl Megan. I hope Imogen continues to grow and stay strong :hugs:


----------



## FEDup1981

Im so sorry for the loss of ur daughter Megan, but would like to say congratulations of Imogens birth. I hope she continues to do well, and shes home safe with u soon. I cant imagine what a difficult time this must be for you, so sending u some big hugs xxx :hug: xxx


----------



## AP

Congratulations on your tiny arrivals. I am so sorry for your loss, and i hope Imogen pushes through! :hugs:


----------



## embojet

Sorry for your loss of little Megan. I hope Imogen continues to grow bigger and stronger x


----------



## Foogirl

It is always sad to hear of a loss, but Congratulations on the birth. Fingers crossed Imogen will go from strength to strength and be home before you know it.


----------



## sherryberry79

Welcome, so sorry Megan didn't make it. Imogen is in my thoughts, it sounds like she is holding her own right now which is great. She sounds strong and I pray she will go from strength to strength. xxx


----------



## divadexie

So sorry for your loss :hugs:
Imogen sounds like a wee fighter I wish you all the best with her.
Our little girl was born at 25+1 and I was absolutely terrified while I was in theatre she is now 16 days old.
xxxx


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations on the birth of Megan and Imogen. I am so, so sorry about Megan :hugs: - I'm sure she will be looking over Imogen keeping her safe. All my love x x x x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry to hear about Megan's passing, but congrats on the birth of Imogen and hoping she continues to thrive and gets stronger every minute of evry day. Little Megan will surely be watching over her sister.

Love to you all, keep strong and take care of yourself xxx


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations on the birth of your daughters. Sorry to hear about Megan. Imogen sounds like a wee fighter and will hopefully grow stronger every day.

Like yourself I also had twin girls at 25+2 and Rebecca's lungs were not developed enough and she only lived for one day. Holly came home 2 weeks ago weighing 5lb and is doing well. Holly also had a PDA which was closed with medication. 

It is a very emotional and scary time and I found these boards very helpful as they answer most of the questions.

Take care xx


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl, so sorry to hear about your loss.

Am sure little Imogen wll get stronger every day and will be home with you soon xxx


----------



## charliejo

Sorry to hear of your loss, and I hope Imogen fights through. I had twin boys, sadly they are together in heaven. But I know what you are going through. I really hope Imogen fights through. Positive thoughts coming your way x x


----------



## katy1310

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Imogen sounds like a wee figher. Our baby Sophie was born at 27 weeks weighing just 1lb 13.8 and I was so scared when I knew she was coming so early. However, she is a fighter too and is now 7 weeks old (or 34 weeks if I'd still been pregnant) and she was 3lb 14 when last weighed so probably 4lb when she gets weighed tonight. Hopefully Imogen will be the same. If you need to talk to someone I'm here...xxx


----------



## Sam9kids

Awwww im so sorry for your loss of baby Megan, but im saying lots of prayers for Imogen. May she remain strong xxxxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations on the birth of both of your girls. Im so sorry for your loss, Imogen sounds like a little fighter and will keep her in my thoughts x


----------



## Laura2919

Well I posted over at twins and multiples.. Im so sorry for the loss of Megan.. Got my fingers crossed and sending you big support for Imogen xx


----------



## keldac

Oh I am so sorry that you lost Megan. :hugs:

I pray Imogen grows stronger each day x x


----------



## midori1999

Couple of pics of Imogen:

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/midori1999/33de5c32.jpg

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/midori1999/1c9930f3.jpg


----------



## tickledpink3

oh my she is so gorgeous. Thank you for sharing pics with us. Lil Imogen is definately a little fighter.


----------



## Katie Mc

So sorry to hear about your loss, little Imogen is beautiful


----------



## Embovstar

May Imogen continue to fight. How beautiful is she? I really am sorry for the loss of her little sister x

Nicola xx


----------



## midori1999

We lost our wonderful Imogen at 5am yesterday morning. She had a huge bleed on her lung and just couldn't recover from that. It was very quick and they gave her morphine, she didn't suffer. We managed to get back to the hospital in time and spent her last minutes holding her in our arms. 

She had been such a fighter. The dotctors and nurses had really felt she was in with a chance. She had been taking her feeds well, was off the insulin and it seemed her PDA may have closed. She had also managed to gain 130g in her 8 1/2 days of life, which is quite amazing. 

We are both devastated. I just don't know how a person recovers from this. We will never forget or stop missing our beautiful girls. Those 8 days we had with Imogen are so precious to us and she brought us so many smiles in that time with her little ways. 

At least our girls are together now, how twins are supposed to be, even if they aren't with us, they aren't alone.


----------



## Laura2919

I wrote to you over at multiples but I will write here too.. 
RIP Girls. watch over your mummy and daddy xxxx


----------



## lottie7

I am so sorry to hear about baby Imogen. 
I hope you have a wonderful family around you to support you at this time and the months to come.
Thinking of you.
xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Midori i am so sorry:( 

Sleep well together girls :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Oh honey I'm so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh No -I am so sorry to hear this, I can't imagine the pain you must be suffering.

RIP Little angels Megan and Imogen

Take care of yourselves, with love and hugs xxx


----------



## AP

I am so so sorry midori :cry:

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

I am really sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you at this extremely difficult time.

Megan and Imogen are together now playing with all the other little angels.

Take Care


----------



## baileybram

oh sweetheart i have followed your thread about your waters breaking at 14/15 weeks but have never posted i was so hopeful as you had done so well to get your two little girls this far then when you delivered them and lost megan i thought what a cruel world this can be and have been watching the progress of your beautiful girl imogen no words can express how sorry i am for you both to have lost both your daughters.


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh Midori I am so so sorry. Both you & the girls fought so hard. My thoughts are with you & your family x x


----------



## Deli

I am so very sorry to hear this. I have left you a post on multiples as I've been following your story there.

Look after yourselves, do whatever you need to do to try and get through this.

May your beautiful girls rest in peace, forever innocent and eternally beautiful.

xx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

i am so sorry for yr losses :cry: yr angels are together in heaven xx


----------



## SugarKisses

Omg :cry: I am so sorry, i am always here if you want to talk :hugs: x x


----------



## tickledpink3

:hugs: RIP little Megan and Imogen


----------



## Wombat

Oh no! SO SO SORRY:hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairec81

I have been silently watching your progress, I cannot begin to imagine how you feel. Let your family take care of you, i'm sure your girls are watching over you. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Katie Mc

So sorry for your loss, life is so unfair


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm so sorry for your losses, I can't imagine how you and your family must be feeling. :hugs:


----------



## Snowball

I am so so sorry:hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

I am so so sorry for your losses :hugs:xx


----------



## ChloesMummy

:cry: So sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## lauralora

i am so sorry xxxx


----------



## Sara-Rose89

so sorry hun xxxxx


----------



## mum2beagain

I am so sorry hun for the losses of megan and imogen I have foloowed ur thread since waters breaking 14/15 weeks and am so devasted for u and your oh may ur angels rest in peace together xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Im so sorry for your losses:hugs:


----------



## Auntie

:hugs: I am so sorry for your losses xx


----------



## polo_princess

Im so sorry for your losses :( :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

so very sorry for the loss of your twins :(


----------



## twinklestar

im so sorry darling, 

may your beautiful angels fly high together

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hancake100

So sorry for the loss of your 2 little angles :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

I am so sorry :hugs:
Sweet dreams little angels xxx


----------



## sahara

So sorry to hear abou the loss of your beautiful twin girls
xxx


----------



## Blue12

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Nic1107

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Rest in peace, beautiful little angels :cry:


----------



## keldac

i'm so sorry :cry: it is devastating to lose one but totally cruel for the loss of both :cry:
you're in my prayers xxx


----------



## 24/7

Sweet dreams Megan and Imogen. xxxx


----------



## louise1302

oh midori im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## bubsybear

:hugs:


----------



## aob1013

I am so sorry :(

All my love and support xxx


----------



## morri

I am sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------

